# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Mögliche erste Story-Details geleakt



## Darkmoon76 (16. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Mögliche erste Story-Details geleakt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Mögliche erste Story-Details geleakt*


----------



## Maiernator (16. Mai 2018)

Sollte das der Fall sein, kann Disney das Franchise direkt begraben.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Mai 2018)

ist natürlich Mumpitz und spätestens bei dem Satz mit Leia sollte das jedem klar sein. Denn Leia wird gar nicht vorkommen, da Carrie Fisher ja verstorben ist und ein Recast wie auch ein künstlich erzeugter Auftritt ala Tarkin in R1 schon lange vom Tisch sind bei Lucasfilm.


----------



## Siriuz (17. Mai 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ist natürlich Mumpitz und spätestens bei dem Satz mit Leia sollte das jedem klar sein. Denn Leia wird gar nicht vorkommen, da Carrie Fisher ja verstorben ist und ein Recast wie auch ein künstlich erzeugter Auftritt ala Tarkin in R1 schon lange vom Tisch sind bei Lucasfilm.



Bei dem Leak handelt es sich um ein sehr frühes Drehbuch. Da wird sicherlich einiges umgeschrieben. Der User hatte beim letzten Film schon bei vielen Sachen recht.





> Sollte das der Fall sein, kann Disney das Franchise direkt begraben.



Das sehe ich auch so. Episode 8 war schon der erste Star Wars Film, den ich nicht mehr im Kino sah. Wird sich auch nicht ändern. Kenne den Leak schon ein wenig länger und irgendwie passt es ja zu Disney.  Wunderkind aus den unbekannten Regionen (eine Frau natürlich), das vom bösen Patriarch (Erste Ordnung) ausgebeutet wird. Versteht mich nicht falsch, Ahsoka ist mein absoluter Lieblingscharakter, aber ja. Wird schon langsam sehr auffällig.


----------



## moloch519 (17. Mai 2018)

Es gab seeehr viele angebliche frühe Leaks zu "Die letzten Jedi" mit abstrusen Story Ideen und ich erinnere mich an keinen, welcher tatsächlich gestimmt hat.  

Ich wäre allerdings auf die Erklärung gespannt, wie Rey von Kylo schwanger geworden seien kann (vielleicht funktioniert das mit der Reproduktion ja auch über Machtprojektion, das fänd ich schon witzig).


----------



## OriginalOrigin (17. Mai 2018)

Also das ganze klingt so abgedroschen das es nicht stimmen kann, es sei den sie haben bei Star Wars nun komplett den Vogel abgeschossen.  Das einzige was mir gefällt ist die Sache das die First Order regiert und die Leute tatsächlich damit zufrieden sind.  Aber der Rest? Wir sind hier ja immerhin noch bei Star Wars und nicht Sharknado oder ähnlichen.


----------

